# i have a question about high flyers



## mickd (Jul 1, 2008)

i know this is a stupid question but how how much higer do high flyers fly compared to lets say, a racing hommer?

and whats the highest flying breed?


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

hey mickd, thats not a stupid question at all.

hmmm, the only highfliers I have some experience with is pakistani high fliers, serbian, and some english tipplers. Compared to homers these birds fly a lot higher. Like the pakistani high fliers I have will disappear out of sight for hours, and be seen as small spots from time to time. I have never seen the serbians, or homers fly this high. I have had some of my homers follow the pakistani birds up, but some minutes later they will come down in such a high speed that it makes you wonder whether they were just attacked by a hawk or something hehe.


I am not really sure how high these birds fly, but if I compare my high fliers to my homers, I will say the high fliers fly at least 500 meters (around 1600 feets) higher than the homers.


----------



## chunks (Aug 31, 2008)

*high flyers*

hi im new to pigeon flying but i have ten blue high flyers there allegedly the 17 hour strain though i wouldnt want to fly them anywere near that but was trying to find a good mix and amount for them


----------



## BojanMihailovic (Feb 6, 2008)

*Serbian Highflyers*

Hi,
I have Serbian High-flyers that are flaying Above 1,700 ft high,(have to use binoculars) to keep track of them.
Not every day is the some, but on those days,(low humidity after rain and low wind-white clouds are not moving) they disappear out of sight.
If they fly for more than 8 hrs that high they move from flying above the your head to the east side.
If they are this year birds, after long and high fly, they go over to the south.
Sincerely
Bojan Mihailovic


----------

